# Mbenji OB zebra



## Tonyinthemountain (Jun 15, 2008)

Does anybody know how rare these are? especially the males. I have'nt seen any new picture or much of it on google. Anyone got some of these?


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

I knew of some in toronto area i was thinking about.. that would make a cool 1 species tank of true zebras, that have ob, o, and reg females as well as a blue on black male!


----------



## Tonyinthemountain (Jun 15, 2008)

This male Mbenji I have is pinkish white with blue blotch. It looks identical to this one I saw on while googling but less red on top and more pink
http://www.cichlidnewsmagazine.com/issu ... %20red.jpg


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

ok so its a male ob or "marmalade cat".. They are more rare in wild. I would only be interested in them if they do produce all 3 O,OB, and reg. And then a stunning blue on black male.. In my ad konings book he says " form breeding experiments in captivity it is known that marmalade cats can be fathered only by a parental OB male"


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

copasetic said:


> In my ad konings book he says " form breeding experiments in captivity it is known that marmalade cats can be fathered only by a parental OB male"


Well, I'd have to dispute that one. I've kept Metriaclima fainzilberi "Lundo Island". I had a BB male, along with some BB females and OB females. I did end up with some OB males, from the BB male and OB females.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

ya how else are they produced in first place? Did your OB females produce OB,O, and REG.? or at least ob and reg?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

copasetic said:


> ya how else are they produced in first place? Did your OB females produce OB,O, and REG.? or at least ob and reg?


M. fainzilberi don't produce O versions. The OB females produced OB females only, and a mostly BB males, with a few OB males. BB females produced only BB males and females in my batches, though you would figure that with a large data set, eventually you might get the odd OB.

I currently have some M. estherae that could make for some interesting experiments.

2 Blue males.
7 Orange females
1 OB female
2 OB Albino males
2 OB Albino females

The OB Albinos are currently kept in a different tank than the others. The OB females parents were Albinos. All of these fish are F2's or F3's, from known WC parentage. The OB's are unrelated to the B x O stock I have.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

ya thats a very interesting combo.. even if you have to thin out males that will be a nice show tank that is really a breeding species tank! perfect


----------



## Tonyinthemountain (Jun 15, 2008)

I just put 4 of these, 1m/4f, in my tank with 5 OB fuelleborni 2m/3f; all in a 110 gal tall tank. Its a sight to see, I'll get picture up soon :thumb:

Isnt "marmalade cat" refer to OB males only? zebra, fuelleborni, and trewasvase are the only 3 I know of that have OB males and females ofcourse. Anything else can have OB from lake Malawi?

Canadians sure know their OB :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Tonyinthemountain said:


> Isnt "marmalade cat" refer to OB males only? zebra, fuelleborni, and trewasvase are the only 3 I know of that have OB males and females ofcourse. Anything else can have OB from lake Malawi?


Indeed, "Marmalade Cat" refers to male OB's.

Tropheops and Genyochromis have OB's as well.


----------



## Tonyinthemountain (Jun 15, 2008)

O yea I forgot about Tropheops. Hmm, Genyochromis... I have to do google these guy


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

OB peacocks came from crossing peacocks to a OB zebra type??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

copasetic said:


> OB peacocks came from crossing peacocks to a OB zebra type??


Nobody knows for certain, though that is a possibility.

It is also possible that _Paralabidochromis chromogynos_ was used.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

ok thanks fogelhund.. i enjoyed this thread!!


----------



## Tonyinthemountain (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is my male Mbenji OB zebra, I have 4 females with him. It was hard to take good picture of him, the whites on him just reflect lights too much.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

nice fish, looks like they have some good size to them!


----------

